# Quick Morning Session // Artificials Report for Trout



## trippcasey (Feb 26, 2017)

I got out with a buddy for a few hours Saturday morning. We went all artificials, one of my goals for this year. The best action was around structure in 10 - 15' of water. Caught several shorts and some summer trout. Landed one short in around 4' of water near oysters. That was the only action we had in the shallows with artificials. Trout was our target. We did see one red tailing in the marsh, but she didn't hang around long enough for us when we not so gingerly made our entrance. Still a good day.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 27, 2017)

ya know something must be broken on the site...for some reason when you posted those pictures all I can see in my head is this...


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 27, 2017)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> ya know something must be broken on the site...for some reason when you posted those pictures all I can see in my head is this...



Nothing wrong with that! How did yall do up here this weekend?


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 27, 2017)

we didn't go this weekend, spent the weekend at the house of mouse (Disney), trying to get it planned for later in the spring. It may not matter...I think I have him convinced to buy a FL license...he wants to go down to Mosquito Lagoon with us this weekend.


----------



## jfish (Feb 27, 2017)

water was nassttyyyy this weekend.  found a few myself but had to work for them around Jekyll SSI


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice work Tripp. Thanks for the report. What kind of arts where you throwing?


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 27, 2017)

shallowminded said:


> Nice work Tripp. Thanks for the report. What kind of arts where you throwing?



Good penny and chicken on a chain paddle tails were the ones we got the most hits on. Got one on a candy corn, and missed one on a natural vudu shrimp. Took the tail right off of it.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 27, 2017)

Gotta mix up my colors a bit. I get too lazy sometimes and think the bite isn't there. TX.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 28, 2017)

I've got to expand my color selection as well...when I was bass fishing all the time I had probably 15-20 different colors of worms lol guess I need to do the same for my swim jigs. I will say I've found electric chicken to work very well


----------

